# GNYOS-cyps



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 20, 2007)

Here are my cyp photos....only got these two...then my camera died. Meanwhile, my Cyps. p.parviflorum, p. pubescens, and kentuckiense are all coming up here in Queens....


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanx Eric. I loved the little toy butterflies w/ the moving wings. [Besides the Cyps of course.]


----------

